# Loss of A Legend: AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH OS CCA 2/24/1994 - 11/19/2009



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A seriously grand and legendary dog passed on, and I had my own moment of silence for him. He was a great dog of his generation, no doubt about it. 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=14135


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He truly was one of the greats! RIP Speaker.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He might be the only dog to have two threads posted simultaneously on GRF. Maybe the moderators would combine this one with Hank's?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> He might be the only dog to have two threads posted simultaneously on GRF. Maybe the moderators would combine this one with Hank's?


I noticed that too  he must have been extra special!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> He might be the only dog to have two threads posted simultaneously on GRF. Maybe the moderators would combine this one with Hank's?



I think a dog of this stature is well served with two threads. One in the Rainbow Bridge section and the the other in the Field section.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One thing that really gets me sentimental is that Speaker was alive so long as to be one of my Grampa Joe's favorite goldens, and my grandfather passed away in 2004. Now that is a long life& career for a dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RIP Speaker - you legend will continue. Thank you for all you were.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Speaker was a handsome and incredibly talented dog, and he was a very influential sire - his contributions to the breed are indeed impressive.

He lived a grand 15 years... RIP, Mr. Speaker.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Speaker was a legend in the breed, I have never had the pleasure of meeting him, but I have trained with some of his kids.

RIP Speaker

It seems like the list of living AFCs keeps getting shorter...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this, Jill! Run free, beautiful Speaker! Thanks for all you gave us!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

A member of my breed club came back from Indiana just recently with an adorable red-headed Speaker grandson. What a nice pedigree--she is hoping to not only get working titles, but also a CCA--structure has the potential.

My condolences to the owners and breeders; his legacy will live on thru his talented kids and grandkids.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Lorie sent this out to some of us last week and has just now posted it on her site. It is well worth reading.
http://www.rosehillretrievers.com/speaker/index.htm


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Good night sweet prince. Good boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful he had such a long happy life. Godspeed Speaker.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

hawtee said:


> Lorie sent this out to some of us last week and has just now posted it on her site. It is well worth reading.
> http://www.rosehillretrievers.com/speaker/index.htm


What a beautiful, love filled tribute. I have tears streaming down my face. How blessed they both are to have shared so many years and such a love.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

He will be missed. Rest in peace, Speaker.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Speaker's influence will be felt for many generations. He was a very nice dog. I have trained several Speaker kids and it's clear that a lot of Speaker comes through. 

RIP Speaker you had a long ride and you left your mark on the world.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hawtee said:


> Lorie sent this out to some of us last week and has just now posted it on her site. It is well worth reading.
> http://www.rosehillretrievers.com/speaker/index.htm


I read this today on RTF. Let me say with my situation it made me cry! 

I don't know the dog or the owner, my condolences. This dog was obviously loved very much.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz-G3o6dzBo

Here is an awesome video tribute to him too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I just watched that tribute, and tears spilled down my face into my coffee cup! (It's 4:24 am).


----------

